# dualview mit geforce fx 5200 funkt nicht



## lenzsi (30. September 2005)

hi!

habe folgendes problem! möchte für videoschnitt(liquid edition) gerne auf 2 desktops arbeiten!sprich ich habe einen 2. monitor und möchte den desktop gern auf diesen erweitern(nicht klonen)

es funktioniert wenn ich den auf den TV-OUT erweitere, wenn ich jedoch mittels dvi->vga adapter einen 2.bildschirm anschließe, kann nview zwar in den dualbetrieb wechseln, nur das bild auf dem 2.bildschirm ist nur geklont wie kann ich den desktop erweitern?

habe windows 2000 wenn das hilft

danke jetzt schon für alle posts


----------



## chmee (30. September 2005)

In den erweiterten Grafikkarteneinstellungen schon alles versucht ?
N-view anschalten, dann den 2.Monitor mit "auf...erweitern" zuschalten ?

mfg chmee


----------



## ppb (8. Oktober 2005)

lenzsi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> habe folgendes problem! möchte für videoschnitt(liquid edition) gerne auf 2 desktops arbeiten!sprich ich habe einen 2. monitor und möchte den desktop gern auf diesen erweitern(nicht klonen)
> 
> ...



Hi
Jep... hab ich schon mal gemacht... musste zuerst auch mit den Einstellungen rumspielen. Im NView sollte irgendwo eine erweitern Funktion sein. Mit einer Funktion kannst du ja die Bildschirme identifizieren (oder so ähnlich^^). 

Gruss PPB


----------

